# Guests or Expired members?  come back for free!



## TUGBrian

Just tossing out an idea for guests and or expired members here on TUG.

If you have been on vacation in the past 12 months to a resort we havent had a review for in some time,  but not submitted a review either because you dont have a TUG membership or its expired...we'd like to trade you for your review!

simply browse to the resort you could submit a review for here:

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/?Top-Rated-Timeshare-Resorts&top=TUG

if you notice the resort you stayed in has a little gold tag on it saying Review Award Available, we will renew your membership or grant you a new trial membership to submit it!

The length of the membership will coincide with the quality of the review (anywhere from a week to 6mo, with the latter being an actual comprehensive review vs a single line or two about how great or terrible the stay was)



It is our hope that many of the guests or expired members here on TUG will have some vacation stories to share and in return can earn a free TUG membership! 

* If this interests you, simply shoot us an email at* TUG@TUG2.NET *and we will get you set up and look forward to reading your review!*


----------



## chriskre

How long ago do you want the reviews?  
I see several I can do from 2-3 years ago. 
Is that too old?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

I'm not a guest, or expired, but I do have a couple of reviews, from this year, that I can submit that would qualify for awards.  I'll do it when we get home from our current trip.


----------



## Panina

Great offer to keep those reviews coming.


----------



## TUGBrian

chriskre said:


> How long ago do you want the reviews?
> I see several I can do from 2-3 years ago.
> Is that too old?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



would depend on the resort of course.  if by chance they are more recent than what is provided by the existing reviews, im sure many would love to read them!

2-3 years in the realm of a timeshare isnt all that out of date, especially if the review contains information about renovations or new additions etc compared to previous reviews!


----------



## eschjw

Great idea Brian!

I got a call from a cousin yesterday and he had just stayed at a Bluegreen resort that has not been reviewed in over a year. He has never been to this site. I will suggest that he post a review and take advantage of your offer.

He called to tell me about his $20,000 purchase, but is following my advice to cancel. Once that is completed, he can join and use TUG to do his due diligence.

This offer reminded me that I might need to request the membership extension due for my review of Oyster Bay last year. This resort near Vero Beach had not been reviewed in many years and I don't think that I requested the extension reward. Thanks


----------



## Luanne

Just submitted two. One for Maui Lea at Maui Hill and the other for the Coronado Beach Resort (just got back from there today).  It looks like both are eligible for a reward.


----------



## pedro47

I liked the idea Brian. I also would like to see the total number of Resort Reviews on the TUG website  increase by thirty  (30) to fifty percent  (50%)
and the TUG membership increase by thirty percent (30%) or over 100,000 members by the end of the year 2018.


----------



## TUGBrian

ha..im not sure a single post would result in those increases...but there were certainly a large number of reviews submitted on saturday as a result of the newsletter no doubt!


----------



## pedro47

Brian, if all current members/users of TUG will just submit one timeshare review per year; TUG Resorts Review section will increase ten (10) folds.

TUG membership will increase because every timeshare resort in RCI & Interval International will be reviewed at some point in time.


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont disagree, it would truly be a wonderful thing to have every TUG member submit at least 1 review!


----------



## talsal

why isn't link isn't working for me?

Guess server is down


----------



## Makai Guy

talsal said:


> link isn't working


No, the Tug2.com server suffered a hard disk failure this afternoon.  Our web host is working on getting us back in business soon.


----------



## Makai Guy

Server is back up.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Brian,

I just submitted a review for Pinestead Reef, I'm still a member so this offer might not apply to me, but I love this resort and this post forced me to write a review I should have written years ago...thanks for all you do....





TUGBrian said:


> Just tossing out an idea for guests and or expired members here on TUG.
> 
> If you have been on vacation in the past 12 months to a resort we havent had a review for in some time,  but not submitted a review either because you dont have a TUG membership or its expired...we'd like to trade you for your review!
> 
> simply browse to the resort you could submit a review for here:
> 
> https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/?Top-Rated-Timeshare-Resorts&top=TUG
> 
> if you notice the resort you stayed in has a little gold tag on it saying Review Award Available, we will renew your membership or grant you a new trial membership to submit it!
> 
> The length of the membership will coincide with the quality of the review (anywhere from a week to 6mo, with the latter being an actual comprehensive review vs a single line or two about how great or terrible the stay was)
> 
> 
> 
> It is our hope that many of the guests or expired members here on TUG will have some vacation stories to share and in return can earn a free TUG membership!
> 
> * If this interests you, simply shoot us an email at* TUG@TUG2.NET *and we will get you set up and look forward to reading your review!*


----------



## TUGBrian

you absolutely earn a membership extension for a review submitted!  (or ad credits)


----------



## Sugarcubesea

TUGBrian said:


> you absolutely earn a membership extension for a review submitted!  (or ad credits)


Brian,  I would like the membership extension, thanks, I need to do some more reviews...


----------



## breezez

TUGBrian said:


> you absolutely earn a membership extension for a review submitted!  (or ad credits)


Hello Brian,

I wrote one on Wyndham’s Rio Mar.   How do we tell how much you have extended our membership?  I could not find where my membership expires.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

you should be able to view your membership expiration date when clicking on the "my tug" link at the top right hand corner of the page after logging into http://tug2.com


----------



## Panina

breezez said:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> I wrote one on Wyndham’s Rio Mar.   How do we tell how much you have extended our membership?  I could not find where my membership expires.
> 
> Thanks


When your membership is up for renewal you email Tug letting them know you want to use your review towards renewal.


----------



## breezez

Thanks 


TUGBrian said:


> you should be able to view your membership expiration date when clicking on the "my tug" link at the top right hand corner of the page after logging into http://tug2.com



Thanks Brian,   I was looking for it in the forum and did not think about looking for it on tug2.

Found it and all is good.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Panina said:


> When your membership is up for renewal you email Tug letting them know you want to use your review towards renewal.



Thanks, I just assumed that the extension would automatically happen but I will put a reminder to remind Brian that I did a review before my membership expires....thanks for the heads up


----------



## Panina

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks, I just assumed that the extension would automatically happen but I will put a reminder to remind Brian that I did a review before my membership expires....thanks for the heads up


You will get an email notice for renewal. You just respond to the notice saying to use your review credits for renewal.


----------



## silentg

I have done many reviews. The latest were for Berkshire Mountain Lodge and Smuggler’s Notch. Do I get a free renewal Brian? My membership expires in September. 
Silentg


----------



## TUGBrian

you certainly can, just reply to any of the renewal emails you should get starting in august!


----------



## Sandy VDH

Is there any way to tell have many review credits extensions I have.  I am a regular review submitter.  But I do not know of any way to track what I got a credit for and what I did not.

I usually spend time in reviews on rooms numbers and updates at the resort since previous reviews.

I have 4 different resort stays in the next 3 weeks.  My Tradewinds stay last week in NOT listed, the one for Abaco is but not the one for Exumas.  

Where do I find what the Review Crew levels are?


----------



## TUGBrian

you can view a list of all your submitted reviews from your dashboard after logging into http://tug2.com

here is a list of the review crew levels:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/creative-user-titles-for-tug-reviewers.219584/


----------



## Sandy VDH

TUGBrian said:


> you can view a list of all your submitted reviews from your dashboard after logging into http://tug2.com



That I knew, but you do not give out rewards for every review, so how do we know which ones we received a credit for?


----------



## TUGBrian

unless the review is completely terrible (ie..a single line or something along the lines of "great resort, would return again!" etc, itll earn some sort of extension (either 2mo or 6mo)

there is currently nothing within the member only system that indicates which reviews have been turned in for membership extensions, that is stored on your membership account (not stored online)


----------



## MoPops

Well, I put in a review from our February vacation in Riviera Maya.  I would like to become a “member” one of these days. 
Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

We show you listed as a TUG member?


----------



## controller1

When our annual membership expires, do we get a reminder to renew?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, expiration emails actually go out the month prior to your membership renewing to allow plenty of time to submit a review or renewal payment.


----------

